# Emblem bicycle



## Oldnut (Jun 30, 2013)

Picked this up from nick at memory lane spring.had to have it a ballooner with gutter fenders.it had 5-6 coats of paint on it the red was last.bead blast and a single stage red base,later added darts. Getting close relace the rims I'm closer.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking good!  its paint looks awesome!

Nick.



Oldnut said:


> Picked this up from nick at memory lane spring.had to have it a ballooner with gutter fenders.it had 5-6 coats of paint on it the red was last.bead blast and a single stage red base,later added darts. Getting close relace the rims I'm closer.View attachment 102810View attachment 102811View attachment 102812View attachment 102813


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 13, 2013)

*Emblem*

Well got it together. Needs adjustments .maybe too much red ha.still working on the guard and carrier


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 13, 2013)

*Emblem*

Some better Picts


----------



## Iverider (Jul 13, 2013)

Super nice! White tires would look good on there too!


----------



## douglasmeek (Aug 29, 2013)

So ultimately your bicycle is all ready and set to take You on for the ride. It appears cool and new.]

kitchen area rugs


----------

